# crate fan recommendation



## bobtunney (Oct 9, 2009)

looking for some advice from RTF'ers. I have 2 of those thermostatic crate fans (blue plastic ) and they eat batteries and dont push a lot of air around. they were inexpensive so that explains performance i guess. What do you folks use? I have seen a few Ryobi 18v rechargeables, someone recommended an 02 fan, others said get an inverter and run a bigger unit. I have 2 dogs i want to keep comfortable this summer at hunt tests and dont mind spending $$ for quality if it keeps my dogs happy. Suggestions appreciated. Thanks, its getting very hot here in NY.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I've seen folks use radiator fans (can probably get some pretty cheap at junk yard) that are wired into their truck or a stand alone battery.

I use a 10inch O2 fan (ought to be going on clearance pretty soon at Waly-World as they make way for back to school stuff) that I wired up to my kids' Little Tykes rechargeable 12v battery.

Look into deer feeder batteries. For some reason they seem to be pretty darn cheap ($20) and are rechargeable.

Also...my fan setup is portable so I can use it to cool myself off. 

Don't forget that "normal" truck batteries aren't meant to be used for prolonged periods of time, so be careful (get a deep cycle battery or at the very least make sure you crank your truck every so often when running the fan).

If wiring is a big hurdle, you can get tailgate wiring adapters.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Buy Endless Breeze fans and a deep cycle marine battery. Prices on the Internet vary greatly. These fans move a lot of air and have three speeds. They are sturdy and dependable. Rig the top of a standard plastic battery case with !2 DC outlets which match the fan plugs. 

I can run two fans (on high) all day (both days of a hunt test) and never run out of battery. 

*Endless Breeze (link)*


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have two of the Endless Breeze fans that run a on 12 volts with very little amp draw which means you can run them for a while without worrying about killing your battery. I have had these fans for about 8 years. 
http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html

Here is a picture of the fans attached to my crates. You can either have the fan blow on them or turn it around and draw air thru the crates.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Endless Breeze


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Endless Breeze-this is a pretty good price http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html
http://www.mobilemart.com/product.aspx?p=56390


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Greg Seddon said:


> I have two of the Endless Breeze fans that run a on 12 volts with very little amp draw which means you can run them for a while without worrying about killing your battery. I have had these fans for about 8 years.
> http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html


Greg has a nice set-up in the photo. 

Endless Breeze would be my recommendation as well. The little blue fans that hung on the dog crate doors in my SUV did little more than make me feel like I was doing something helpful during the summer doldrums. 

I still use the EB fans in the dog truck from time to time. They're sturdy and powerful, and do a good job of moving the air around. I lay them in the breezeway on the metal grid over the holes - never had a problem running down the battery. 

During really hot, humid, still days (as in now), it helps to put bags of ice in the crates/holes, otherwise all you're doing is moving hot air around.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> Endless Breeze-this is a pretty good price


That is a good price, Nancy; I think I paid @ $75 ea several years ago.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Parking in the shade has never been a problem since I bought these "solar curtains". The Endless Breeze fans coupled with a solar canopy make a huge difference. 

*Instant Shade (link)*


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

Agree, Endless breeze fan works great. I also use one of these to power it when I don't want to use my car battery. Works fantastic, lasts all day, has a monitor to check battery level and a USB plug to charge my cell phone.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-5...0000003142050&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=13035281


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Matt R said:


> Agree, Endless breeze fan works great. I also use one of these to power it when I don't want to use my car battery. Works fantastic, lasts all day, has a monitor to check battery level and a USB plug to charge my cell phone.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-5...0000003142050&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=13035281


Just know that these jump starter boxes (I have one and like it) aren't deep cycle batteries and aren't meant to be completely discharged repeatedly (that's one of the reason deep-cycle batteries are called deep-cycle batteries). An hour or two here and there between charges ought not be much of an issue, though.

Here are a couple excellent articles by Dr. Chris Zink DVM and Nate Baxter DVM about hot weather issues and dogs that's well worth the read.

http://www.wandawoof.com/
http://www.nakcharrison.org/_includes/avoiding-heat-related-injuries-in-dogs.htm


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Endless Breeze is the best fan on the market. I put one fan in the sliding window of the pickup and it does a great job blowing the AC (or heat depending on time of year) back onto the dogs while we are on the road, and when we stop I just drop the truck windows a bit and the fan takes care of the rest.



ErinsEdge said:


> Endless Breeze-this is a pretty good price http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html
> http://www.mobilemart.com/product.aspx?p=56390



This is a great price. I paid around $85 with shipping when I bought ours some 7 years ago.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a two dog box and I use a two speed fan like the ones bus drivers and truck drivers use. I mount it in the back of the box (towards front of truck) blowing in the same direction of air travel. I simply run a wire through the truck and plug it into the cigarette lighter port (i have one that stay hot all the time). these fans keep my dogs cool for the limited time that they spend in the box.
Jim


----------

